# fromage blanc



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

does this get salted? i just got some of those packets i hear about, and didn't see that it gets salted, or when. anyone?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I salt mine after hanging at a rate of 1 teaspoon of kosher/non-iodized salt per pound of cheese.

Christy


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

:yeahthat exactly!


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

great, thanks


----------

